# Probably the most touching moment, ever.



## RLMVN (Nov 5, 2012)

I have had Kasey since she was very small (I found her in a ditch on the side of the road along with her sisters and brothers) I fed them all back to health and gave the other cats great homes but kept kasey cause she and i bonded right from the moment i got her. Anyway,

I have a recent back injury I have been dealing with and I know both my cats can tell im in pain and stay near my side all day every day. I was having a bath last night and was laying with my chest out of the water just soaking my back pretty much and Kasey came up onto the ledge of the tub as she usually would and licked my hand... She seemed to sense the pain i was in and proceeded to jump onto my chest , lay down and lick my face. This is a usual thing she does when i am sitting down or in bed but she has NEVER jumped in the tub with me.. 

She kept rubbing her face on mine and licking my face.. she even put her paws around my neck and didnt care about the water one bit (her paws got SOAKED). She continued to sit there and purr and lick my forehead and nose.. I found myself with tears in my eyes because of how much she truly does love me. Animals have such unconditional love for their owners.. I am truly blessed to have 2 such amazing cats.

:luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow. You obviously have a very special bond with her. Theire are few cats that would go to that extent to comfort their person. She must be a truly wonderful cat.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, I am glad that Kasey was able to help you to feel better. She's truly a special kitty.


----------



## RLMVN (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks you guys, Me and her share a special bond indeed! i am very blessed to have such an amazing companion!


----------



## nolavf (Nov 23, 2012)

I've recently come to realize how loving cats can be! I didn't think so because I've always been a dog person but I've seen how much our cat has helped my teenage daughter through a tough breakup...Dusty has made all the difference


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

That is such a wonderful bond. :heart


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice. Cats also make good hot water bottles when you need one.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is really sweet! Cats can be a real comfort.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Cats are amazing creatures, aren't they? My Star, after we lost Smokey, used to let me cry on his shoulder. He would come and sit on my lap, nuzzle and lick my hand all while purring his head off. Star was grieving too, as he and Smokey were BFFs and Star stayed by his side until the day Smokey died. I honestly think Smokey communicated to Star that his time was almost up, so he didn't want Star to see him suffer.


----------



## Wicked_Felina10 (Oct 27, 2012)

That is so heartwarming. Cherish the time you have with your baby because finding a bond like that is a precious thing.


----------



## Purring_Kitties (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness, you two have a unique bond. You are so lucky to have such a special kitty. This story is so sweet. :heart


----------



## Gillykat (Jan 1, 2013)

I was feeling very low just yesterday with worries about finding another job, money etc and had a little cry to myself. Suzi immediately got out of her bed next to George and started to wind herself around my legs and mew up at me. Of course this just made me cry more and I picked her up and said ''Oh Suzi-boo'' and she just snuggled into me and purred and purred This helped me feel a LOT better and made me realise that silly little worries were nothing compared to how lucky I was to be owned by two such loving pusscats Even George was looking up at me with a worried look on his face so I put Suzi onto the sofa and picked George up for a cuddle and he snuggled right in 

I love my kids! I'd be lost without their unconditional love 

This *below* is George's usual position - snuggled up against me purring his handsome head off


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Gillykat said:


> I was feeling very low just yesterday with worries about finding another job, money etc and had a little cry to myself. Suzi immediately got out of her bed next to George and started to wind herself around my legs and mew up at me. Of course this just made me cry more and I picked her up and said ''Oh Suzi-boo'' and she just snuggled into me and purred and purred This helped me feel a LOT better and made me realise that silly little worries were nothing compared to how lucky I was to be owned by two such loving pusscats Even George was looking up at me with a worried look on his face so I put Suzi onto the sofa and picked George up for a cuddle and he snuggled right in
> 
> I love my kids! I'd be lost without their unconditional love
> 
> This *below* is George's usual position - snuggled up against me purring his handsome head off


Now that's what I call cute! I know how tough life can be sometimes. When I felt down, my black cat Nubey would come up to me, jump in my lap, and give me kisses while purring & chirping at me. He always knew how I was feeling, and he was my big black baby! He knew how to comfort me.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

awww! I have 6 and none of them are quite that demonstrative, but I know they love me in their own special ways. That's enough for me.....but sometime before I die I'd LOVE to have a real smoocher to cuddle with.


----------



## Gillykat (Jan 1, 2013)

George IS the most demonstrative boy I've ever known (always seems to be the boys) and even if I'm watching tv he will jump up onto the sofa, climb onto my lap and snuggle up - often with his head into one side of my neck and his front legs the other side :heart The only 'problem' is if he starts getting TOO lovey-dovey and starts kneading :lol: The times I've had to tell him ''Claws and boobies don't go together sweetie!'' and had to move his paws up :lol: Neil keeps saying he's a right Mummy's Boy and I've spoilt him....to which I'll say ''He's not spoilt....he just wubs his Mummy'' and cover him in kisses....which just makes George purrrr even louder :lol: 

Thomas was like that too - he would just relax in your arms and sing to you :lol: He had no voice - just a little sing-song chirp like the gremlin in the movie (the friendly one!). 

Perhaps it's a boy thing? My girls have all been friendly and purry and some have even let me pick them up for a cuddle.....but the boys? They've all been big soft wussy mama's babies :lol: I don't know if it's a male thing or whether I just turn them that way (as Neil keeps saying I do!) because I talk to them constantly and cuddle them and, as I walk past, will say ''Mummy loves you'' and give them a kiss on the top of their head :lol:


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

We have pretty demonstrative cats but Baz is in a league of his own.


----------

